# Article: Bacchi Stove Top Espresso Machine



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You can view the page at http://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?134-Bacchi-Stove-Top-Espresso-Machine


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Over the past month or so I have been enjoying coffee from the Bacchi stove top espresso machine, on loan for a review from Londinium Espresso, a London based coffee roaster.

I must confess, it took me a few more weeks to return than I had planned as I was enjoying the espresso's extracted from the Bacchi and didn't want to give it back!

There was a real sense of involvement with this method. The focus was not so much on the grind (it was very forgiving of a poor grind and performed well with pre-ground supermarket coffee) but on the time and listening for the pitch change in the whistle, indicating when the coffee was ready to be extracted.

Most Moka Pot extractions I have had have been murky/gritty but with the Bacchi the espresso was clean with little or no sediment visible.

Please visit the review article and add your comments if you have used the Bacchi or have any questions regarding its operation.


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

I like the sound of the Bacchi Stove Top Espresso Machine a lot. I am sure I would enjoy the ritual of using this. If only I could think of a niche it could fill. It would be to big to take away with me - I tend to use Handpresso for such eventualities - and I have my Silvia when at home. Now I could see it sitting in the kitchen of my Sicilian get-away pad - if only I could afford that.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh yeahhhhhhh I love the sound of this! I have always thought a regular moka pot was a bit hit and miss and the quality/prep & brew time did not match so my pots spend most of their life on the bench.

As this machine has a steam piston though I would think the espresso would be pretty good. I take it you get a crema?

Mmmmm it's Christmas soon! On the list I think! ( better buy from the sponsor though eh?!)

Lee


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Consistently good crema...

Yes, please buy from the link in the article. That way we get to play with more new machines and continue to be able to send out coffee from time to time

Always nice to be able to support site advertisers with sales


----------

